# Clapton Coils for Aspire Nautilus!



## Franky (22/2/16)

Check this out guys - the Triton mini coils fit in the Nautilus

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...triton_mini_coils_an_amazing_replacement_for/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Good news for MTL vapers. Thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/7/16)

.
Has anyone tried the Triton mini coils in a Nautilus ???
.
If they are indeed better than the nautilus BVC coils, it would be great if the vendors bring them in.
.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jack333 (1/9/17)

Anyone know who has these in stock?


----------



## ddk1979 (1/9/17)

Jack333 said:


> Anyone know who has these in stock?




@Jack333 , after a fruitless search to try and get them locally, I eventually got some from either Fasttech or Gearbest (can't remember which one).
I bought some of the Triton Mini 1.2ohm and 1.8ohm (claptons) and from my experience, the 1.2 ohms last longer and give better flavour.

.


----------

